# كيف اعترف؟ و ما هى الخطايا التى اعترف بها؟



## اني بل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف أعترف ، ما هي الخطايا التي أعترف بها 
اعلم يا أخي أن سر الاعتراف يسمى فى الكنيسة أيضا سر التوبة. فهو إذن ليس مجرد اعترافات تتلوها على مسمع أبينا الكاهن وينتهى الأمر إنما هو توبة.أعنى شعور المعترف بأنة قد أخطا جداً، وأنة مقصر كل التقصير فى حق آلهة الذي أحبة لذلك هو ياتىبنفس منسحقة للغاية ومريرة جدا ليعتذر لربة عن خطاياه ، عازما أن يتركها نهائيا إلى غير رجعة طالبا من الله أن يساعده على ذلك ويعطية القوة التي يقوده بها فى موكب نصرته..فهل تذهب يا أخي إلى الاعتراف بهذه النفسية..طوباك. …
لذلك عليك أن تستعد قبل الذهاب إلى الاعتراف .اجلس حاسب نفسك حسابا قاسيا عسيرا قارن بين معاملة الله النبيلة لك...وبين جحودك وإنكارك. قارن بين حياتك وحياة الآباء القديسين . تذكر قول بولس الرسول أن البار بالجهد يخلص واسال نفسك أن تظهر أنت الخاطى.. فإذا ما صغرت نفسك فى عينيك و إذا ما شعرت بعمق خطيتك وبحاجتك إلى المعيشة من جديد مع المسيح عند ذلك 
اذهب بنفسك المنسحقة هذه إلى أبينا الكاهن.
+ عندما تجلس أمام أبيك الكاهن، لا يجب أن تكون لك دالة عنده ، انس شخصيته واسمه وعلاقتك به. تذكر شيئا واحد أنة نائب الله وكيلة الذي سوف يحاسبك عن خطاياك.لذلك لاتذكر خطاياك كشخص يقص قصة أو يروى خبرا إنما بألم وخوف ورعدة.
+ اعتراف بكل نوع من أنواع الخطايا. خطايا العمل والقول والفكر والحس.
+ اعلم يا أخي أن كل خطية لا تعترف بها تظل باقية مهما تحسنت حالتك فيما بعد ستظل تقلقك حتى لو صرت قديسا .
+ اهتم بتفاصيل الخطية التي يظهر فيها لونا من البشاعة. حتى تظهر أمام أبيك الروحي على حقيقتك.
+ اعرف مكان الخطية وزمانها والشخص الذي أخطأت معه أو إلية كل ذلك له تأثير على مقدار إثمك. فهناك فرق بين قولك"نظرت يا أبى نظرة شريرة" وبين قولك وكانت هذه النظرة فى الكنيسة أو نظرت تلك فى يوم من أيام الصيام أو كانت تلك النظرة إلي أحدى قريباتي يجب أن تهتم بالتفاصيل لأنها لازمة .
+ إن ذكر التفاصيل أيضا يعطى للكاهن فكرة عن نوع العلاج الذي يجب أن يقدم لك ،فمثلاً هناك فرق كبير عن قولك "فكرت يا أبى أفكار شريرة" وبين بيانك نوع الأفكار. هل هي تختص بالناحية الجنسية ، أم الحسد، أم الانتقام أم الكبرياء.
+ أهتم كذلك بمدة الخطية. هل مستمرة عندك أم اقترافها مرة واحدة أم اكثر ..وما مقدار المدة التي تقضيها فى الخطية كل مرة هناك فرق كبير بين شخص يقول جلست فى مجالس المستهزئين وسط الخطية ومرت ربع ساعة أو نصف ساعة دون أن يؤنبني ضميري ودون أن أغادر المكان بل كنت متلذذاً بذلك المجلس هناك فرق بين هذا وبين آخر أنة جلس فى مجالس المستهزئين. 
+ لا تحاول أثناء الإعتراف أن توجد لنفسك عذراً.
+ أهتم بالناحية الإيجابية لا تعترف فقط بالخطايا التي فعلتها بل أيضا بالفضائل التي قصرت فيها .فقد قال يعقوب الرسول "من يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يفعل فتلك خطية له" إن مر عليك يوماً لم تصنع فيه خيراً فيجب أن يؤنبك عليه ضميرك وتعترف به.
+ ولا تعترف بالخطايا الروحية فقط وإنما بكل شئ إن كنت تلميذاً وقصرت فى واجبك فرسبت فى درس ما أو تأخر ترتيبك فيجب أن تعترف بهذا . إن كنت موظفاً وقضيت يومك الرسمي فى قراءة الجرائد والحديث مع الناس والفكاهة دون إنتاج فيجب أن تعترف بذلك أيضاً.
+ أعترف بكل تقصير تلاحظه فى نموك الروحي .كما تعترف أيضا بموقف نموك إن حدث ذلك لأن المسيحي هو شخص ينمو باستمرار فى حياة النعمة حتى يصل إلى ملء قامة المسيح إن لم تتحسن حالتك اليوم عن الأمس وباكر عن اليوم فلابد أنة هناك خطية رابضة تمنعك من السير إلى قدام.
+ أذكر أيضاً خطايا العثرة .ربما لا تكون بذاتك أخطأت وإنما جعلت الآخرين يخطئون.
+ بعد الإعتراف : أعرف أنك قد برئت فلا تعود تخطئ أيضا لئلا يصيبك أشر.كن حريصاً وحذراً جداً ودقيقاً كل الدقة فى أعمالك.
+ أعرف من أين سقطت وتب..لا تكرر نفس الإعتراف كل أسبوع فإن ذلك يدل على انعدام التقدم. وإنما أجلس إلى نفسك وأعرف من أين أتاك الخطأ واستعرض طرق التهرب منه. وبإرشاد أبيك الروحي ومحبة الله لك تتخلص من متاعبك وتعود مرة أخرى ولك صورة الله عند ذلك لا تنسى فى صلواتك وخلواتك وتأملاتك ودموعك…
: لماذا أعترف علي كاهن ؟ لماذا لا أعترف لله مباشرة ؟
ج 1- للسماح بالتناول :
+ إن الكاهن يا أخي الحبيب هو الأمين علي الأسرار المقدسة ولا يستطيع أن يقدمها لغير المستحقين . لذلك فمن واجبه أن يتأكد أولاً من توبة المتناول حتى يناوله . إن جسد الرب ودمه يجب إلا يحلا في قلب ملوث محب للخطية غير راغب في تركها ومن هنا جاء سر التوبة سابقاً لسر التناول .
فالكاهن لابد أن يسمع اعترافك ، لأنه هو الذي في سلطانه أن يسمح لك بالتقدم للأسرار المقدسة أو لا يسمح فإن وجدك تائباً سمح لم ، وإلا فمن حقه أن يمنعك .
أما أولئك الكهنة الذين يناولون كل من يتقدم إلي الأسرار دون التأكد من توبته واعترافه لا شك أنهم مخطئون .
2- لمعرفة الخطية :
+ يخيل إلي البعض أنه يستطيع أن يعترف بأخطائه بينه وبين الله ، بينما الأنسان قاصر في الحقيقة وقد لا يعرف ما هي أخطاؤه حتى يعترف بها . هناك أشخاص لهم ضمير واسع يستطيع أن يرحب صدره لكثير من الأخطاء ، أو يقلل من خطورتها وشأنها ، بل قد يري في بعض الأخطاء ناحية من نواحي الفخر ، هناك ضمير ضيق موسوس كثير الشك ، يظن الخطأ حيث لا يوجد خطأ . والكاهن يقف بين الاثنين يوضح الحقيقة كما هي ولو أن الشخص ترك إلي نفسه لظل في أخطائه .
3- لوصف العلاج :
+ الذي يعتقد في عدم الإعتراف علي الكاهن يخطئ في فهم الاعتراف ذاته ، ليس الأمر مجرد خطايا يعترف بها المذنب ، ثم ينال الغفران عليها ليعود فيكررها مرة أخري وانما هناك واجب هام لأب الاعتراف وهو تقديم العلاج اللازم ولذا شبهوه بالطبيب لأنه يداوي النفوس فالذي لا يعترف علي كاهن من أين له الحصول علي العلاج ؟ من أين له أن يجد حلاً لمشاكله ؟ ولهذا السبب لم يكن مسموحاً لكل كاهن في القديم أن يسمع الاعترافات وانما كانت الكنيسة تعهد بهذا السر للكاهن الشيخ المجرب أو ذوي الخبرة والدراية . وعلي أي الحالات فمن حقك أن تختار أب الاعتراف الذي تراه صالحاً لسماع اعترافاتك ووصف العلاج الصالح لك .
4- لأجل الغفران :
+ وأنت يا أخي الحبيب تعترف علي الكاهن بخطاياك ليعطيك الحل فيها بمقتضى السلطان الذي أعطى له من الله لغفران الخطايا . فإذا لم تعترف علي الكاهن من أين لك الحصول علي هذه البركة العظيمة بركة الغفران . وإن الكاهن إذا سمع خطايا يضعها علي الذبيحة المقدسة لكي يحملها السيد المسيح نيابة عنك ويمحوها بدمه الكريم .
5- لأجل الاطمئنان النفسي : 
+ إن الخاطي يذهب إلي أب الإعتراف ، ويقر بخطاياه ثم يقرأ له الكاهن الحل ويخرج الخاطئ مطمئناً . متأكداً كل التأكد بأنه قد نال الغفران ، شاعراً بأن الحمل الثقيل الذي كان يضنيه ينهكه قد أزيل عنه نهائياً . وحمله السيد المسيح نيابة عنه . وهكذا يستريح قلب الخاطئ وينال من الاعتراف سلاماً داخلياً ، وهو في أشد الحاجة إليه أما الذي لا يعترف علي كاهن . فقد تحاربه الأفكار والشكوك ويظل مزعزع القلب . تارة يوقن بمغفرة خطاياه ثقة بمحبة الله ورحمته وتارة تتضخم أمامه خطيته ، فيظن أن " ذنبه أعظم من أن يغتفر " وقد يحاربه الشيطان من هذه الناحية حتى يجلب له اليأس أو علي الأقل يعذبه بالشك . ألست تري يا أخي الحبيب أنها رأفة من الله إذ وضع لنا هذا السر المقدس … تري كم نحن في حاجة إليه ؟
6- للمعالجة من متاعب الكتمان :
+ إن الأخطاء التي يقترفها الأنسان ويكتمها عند الناس تظل تعذبه في فكره ويضيق بها صدره ويشعر بحاجة إلي أنسان يبئه ذات نفسه ، ويقاسمه أسراره المضنيه حتى يخف حملها عنه . ومن هنا جاءت حاجة الشخص إلي صديق ولكن الصديق مهما كان وفاؤه لا تستطيع أن تأتمنه علي أسرارك وخاصة الخطير منها والبشع والداني 
7- للوعظ والتعليم :
+ الكاهن معلم للشعب ، تصور أمامك كاهناً يقف ليعظ الناس دون أن يعرف المشاكل التي تجتاحهم ، والخطايا التي يقعون فيها ، لا شك أن تعليمه سيكون من الناحية العملية أقل بكثير من كاهن آخر سمع اعترافات الشعب ، وانكشفت أمامه أفكارهم وقلوبهم وأعمالهم سيقف هذا علي منبر الله ويتكلم ، فيعرف كيف يختار الموضوع الصالح المهم للشعب أكثر من غيره ويعرف من أي ناحية يطرق الموضوع ليمس القلوب المحتاجة 
8- ليكون الكاهن أباً حقيقياً :
+ ليس الكاهن مجرد معلم ، إنما هو أب ، يشفق ويحن ويساعد الأسقف في رعاية الشعب وافتقاده . وهو لا يستطيع أن يكون كذلك دون أن يعرف حالة شعبه ، الظاهر منها والباطن حتي يعمل قدر استطاعته علي إسعاده . أنه بسماعه الاعترافات سيعرف خطايا الشعب وأسبابها ونتائجها ، ويعرف المشاكل المترابطة التي تجمع بين هذا الإنسان وذاك كما يعرف مشاعر الناس نحو بعضهم البعض ، وهكذا يستطيع أن يقرب بينهم ، ويؤلف بين قلوبهم جميعاً ، ويوفر احتياجاتهم ويحنن قلوب بعضهم علي البعض الآخر . إن الطائفة التي لا تعتقد بسر الاعتراف لا تعتقد أيضاً بأبوة الكاهن لشعبه . فتحرم الاثنين من هذه المشاعر النبيلة .
9- للزوم عنصر الخجل :
شرحنا كيف أن سر الاعتراف مفيد للجمع ، ونضيف بأنه لازم وواجب . وهو لازم لعنصر الخجل الموجود فيه . كما حصل الإنسان علي لذة معينة أحسها في خطيئة . كذلك يجب أن يحس ألماً يريه الوجه الآخر من الخطية . وفي الخجل نوع من الألم يشعر الخاطئ بحقارة نفسه أمام الكاهن ونجس مسلكه ، ودناءة تصرفه . ونحن نري عملياً أن هذا الخجل يمنع خطاه كثيرين من إرتكاب الخطية . إذ يخافون من الإقرار أمام الكاهن بتلك الخطايا . لم يكن ضمير المذنب حساساً للدرجة التي يشعر فيها بالخجل من الله نفسه وقت ارتكاب الخطية فمادام هو جسدانياً هكذا ، فليعترف إذن أمام إنسان في الجسد حتى يخجل ، يخجل إذ يقف أمام وكيل الله وممثل الشريعة . 
10- لأن الله أراده وأمر به :
+ وضع الله هذا السر العظيم فى العهد القديم وثبته فى العهد الجديد.
منقول
__________________​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضة\وع الرائع ده

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا

للمواضيع المهمه جدا
الأعتراف

الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يمثل الاعتراف بالخطية جزءاً أساسيا من سر التوبة . ونقصد به الاعتراف علي الأب الكاهن { من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح ومن يقر بها ويتركها يرحم }{أم13:28}. 
وقد مارس الناس الاقرار بالخطية { الاعتراف بها } في العهد القديم { فإن كان يذنب في شئ من هذه ، يقر بما قد أخطأ به ر ويأتي إلي الرب بذبيحة لاثمه }{لا5:5}، والكتاب مملوء بأمثلة من الاعتراف واستمر الأمر إلي آخر نبي في العهد القديم ، او فترة ما بين العهدين ، يوحنا المعمدان ، والذي أتاه الناس من كل موضع { وأعتمدوا منه في الأردن ، معترفين بخطاياهم }{مت6:3}. 
وفي العهد الجديد ، مارسوا الاعتراف بالخطية أيضاً .. { وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا ، يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بأفعالهم }{أع18:19}{ واعترفوا بعضكم علي بعض بالزلات }{يع16:5}. 
حقا أن التوبة عمل داخل القلب ، يشمل الندم وتبكيت الضمير والعزم علي ترك الخطية وتركها بالفعل ،قلباً وعملاً


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع الأعتراف

مهم جدا

وشكرا للموضوع والتوضيحات

الرب معكم​


----------

